# taping and finishing inside corners



## drewhart (Jul 13, 2008)

my wrist has been hurting lately from using knives and pan. is there a way to tape and or finish inside corners using the hawk and trowel? it always comes out too sloppy.


----------



## CplDevilDog (Mar 18, 2009)

Practice :thumbsup:


----------



## redmanblackdog (Jan 7, 2011)

Are you using a 4 inch knife? Takes less mud than a 6".


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

6" knife works good for corners without being overly big. I always switch hands every so often. If the corners are coming out sloppy, it won't be any different with a hawk and trowel, probably worse. Don't load your knife up too much and take your time. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

This guy is good; if this one is not the inside corners, he has many more others nearby; http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=21GBDgkL3WE&NR=1

Gary


----------



## drewhart (Jul 13, 2008)

i tape with the 4" and finish with the 6" for finish ill do one side of the corner with the 6" then the next day do the other side. i just wondered if anyone ever used the trowel for corners.


----------



## redmanblackdog (Jan 7, 2011)

They do make a corner trowel, that you can finish both sides at the same time. I found that they are usually more rounded than square when you get done. Thus causing trouble with areas like baseboard trim.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

I wouldn't recommend a corner trowel. Drewhart's advice is sound. Personally, I use a 5" knife for taping and bed coat on angles...


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Just use caulking......if you have wallboard that's nice and tight at the inside corners, caulking saves you so much work. I know many will criticize me for saying so, but I've done it for years with no callbacks.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

I wouldn't recommend that either....


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Gymschu said:


> Just use caulking......if you have wallboard that's nice and tight at the inside corners, caulking saves you so much work. I know many will criticize me for saying so, but I've done it for years with no callbacks.


People like you keep me very busy. I just started tearing out a 'finished basement' in a million dollar home friday do to shoddy work. Thanks,
Mike Hawkins


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

GBR in WA said:


> This guy is good; if this one is not the inside corners, he has many more others nearby; http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=21GBDgkL3WE&NR=1
> 
> Gary


Frenchmen have ALWAYS been the best tapers.
With a name like Laurier Desormeaux you know he's gonna be good!!!

Good video der!!!


----------



## oldrivers (May 2, 2009)

for a diyer i wouldnt advise a corner trowel , they take time to get used to and are more for the professional ... plus id advise using a banjo for taping at minumin.. taping like that is to slow bedding with a knife ..use a banjo ...


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

firehawkmph said:


> People like you keep me very busy. I just started tearing out a 'finished basement' in a million dollar home friday do to shoddy work. Thanks,
> Mike Hawkins


Mike, it wasn't a truly serious suggestion, but, since the poor guy was saying how sloppy his inside corners were, I provided a solution, maybe not entirely a professional solution......however, I've done it in a pinch, returned to the job even years later and the corners are just as tight as any finished drywall corner. It's an option......


----------



## williamwiens (Nov 13, 2010)

i use 20 min mud for corners especially.
I do the one side of all corners and by the time I do the last corner the first one is ready for the second side.

When it comes to finish coat, one side per day.


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Gymschu said:


> Mike, it wasn't a truly serious suggestion, but, since the poor guy was saying how sloppy his inside corners were, I provided a solution, maybe not entirely a professional solution ......


Ok Gymschu, you had me worried for a minute.:laughing: 
Mike Hawkins


----------

